# Limited Ingredient/For Allergies, small size kibble?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to get something that both puppy and my big dog can eat. My big dog was on Natural Balance and it helped so much with her allergies. Thing is for the new Malt pup it seems to big although it says for puppy to adult. Compared to the Royal Canin pieces the Natural Balance look huge. I need something with kibble small enough for her little teeth but has a limited ingredient type of formula. 

Any suggestions? Does the Blue Buffalo puppy have small pieces?


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm looking for something that comes In a 24lb and up size bag. I'm starting to think only larger size kibble comes that big.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am not a big fan of Natural Balance. It has a mid-tier rating on Dog Food advisor. Natural Balance Ultra Dog Food | Review and Rating Friends who have used it, usually do not use it for long due to issues with the stool being softer / smellier and just in general producing more poo which often indicates the dogs are not using the nutrients as well.

There are some great threads on what everyone is feeding but this sticky is one of the best: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/152906-food-we-use-new-thread.html


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I would say that you probably won't find a common food for a little dog and a big dog. They need different size food and sometimes depending on the breed of the 2 dogs, they will also need different nutrients. Some big dogs need lots more calories because they use up more energy in everyday life. I know it would be great to feed them both the same food, but please take into consideration the well being of the dogs. I feed Fromm to Izzy and get it shipped from Chewy.com. I usually buy the 4lb bag, but I know the largest they come is a 12lb bag. I had ordered 2 of the 4lb bags, and they called me within minutes of placing my order to let me know they were out of the 4lbs at that time and instead they sent me a 12lb bag.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Have you tried Wellness?

Wellness® - Healthy Dog and Cat Food


----------

